# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 >  بازي با حروف

## earse+erse

بازي با حروف
وقتي بچه بوديم يه بازيي مي كرديم كه تو اون يه نفر يه كلمه اي رو در نظر مي گرفت و نفر دوم بايد حروف اونو حدس ميزد. :لبخند: 
خوب من سعي كردم اين بازي رو طراحي كنم  :متفکر: 
گرافيكش بد نيست
و كدش هم بجز چند جا كم اشتباهه
روش صدا هم گذاشتم
حتما دانلود كنين
اگه كسي توش مشكلي پيدا كرد حتما راهنماييم كنه :قلب:

----------


## nima898

موقع بازی اسم درنظر گرفته شده مخفی نیست و نمایش داده میشه

----------


## powerboy2988

کاره خوبی اما چندتا باگ داره 
- کلمه مورد نظر رو نشون میده!!!
- سعی کن تعداد کلمات اشتباهی رو که وارد می کنه رو نشون بده..
- یک نکته ای تو پیاده سازی این بازی رعایت نکردی اینکه تعداد حس بر اساس تعداد حروف اون کلمه هستش..
اما برنامه شما یکی بیشتر حق انتخاب می ده

----------


## earse+erse

مرسي از انتقاد/پيشنهادتون
در مورد اينكه حروف نشون داده مي شن اينكه : يادم رفت مخفي شون كنم
اين ورژن 2 سعي كردم باگ ها رو فِرت كنم
حالا چه طوره؟ 



> یک نکته ای تو پیاده سازی این بازی رعایت نکردی اینکه تعداد حس بر اساس تعداد حروف اون کلمه هستش..
> اما برنامه شما یکی بیشتر حق انتخاب می ده


منظورت اينه كه در كلمه"مثل" به جاي 3 بار مي توني 4 بار اشتباه كني؟

----------


## powerboy2988

> منظورت اينه كه در كلمه"مثل" به جاي 3 بار مي توني 4 بار اشتباه كني؟


آره ..تو نسخه قدیمی که اینجوری بود... الان دارم جدید رو می بینم..

تو نسخه جدید هم اینجوریه...
شمارش کلمات اشتباه رو هم که نذاشتی!!!
چندتا سوال:
1- چرا گروه بندی کردی؟؟؟؟
2- چرا پس از انتخاب حروف دکمه ها رنگی میشن؟؟
3- اون صفر اون پایین بغل آدمکه چیه؟

- راستی رنگ بندی برنامتو هم حرفه ای تر کن!!! اینجوری چشم آدم در میاد!!!
- راست چین نکردی groupbox هاتو
- در کل UI جالب نیست.


کلا اگر از دست ناراحت شدی سره نظر دادنم شرمنده... همه حقایق رو میگم که خوب درستش کنی.. 
موفق باشی.... :چشمک:

----------


## earse+erse

مرسي حسين جون از نظرت
حتما درستش مي كنم
1-توي بازي كه ما وقتي بچه بوديم مي كرديم مي گفتيم يك حيوان 6 حرفي تا نفر دوم بتونه حدس بزنه
2- چون معلوم بشه روي چه دكمه اي كليك كرده و آيا درست بود يا نه(درست با سبز غلط با قرمز)
3-دو تا صفر هست يكي سمت راست و ديگري سمت چپ كه امتياز بازي كنان را نشان مي دهد

خوب در باره رنگبندي كمكم كن راستي بابام هم هميشه ميگه من رنگ هاي خوبي رو انتخاب نمي كنم
گروه ها رو اگه راست چين كنم بد در مياد ميزنه تو ذوق طرف

----------


## earse+erse

حسين جون
من 3،4 بار امتحان كردم
تو اين بازي شما فقط به اندازه تعداد حروف كلمه مي توانيد اشتباه كنين در غير اين صورت مي بازيد
اگر مي گي غير اينه بگو دقيقا كجاي كد رو اشتباه نوشتم من حاليم نميشه
از ريز بينيت متشكرم
قربون تو پوريا
تماس فرت

----------


## powerboy2988

> مرسي حسين جون از نظرت
> حتما درستش مي كنم
> 1-توي بازي كه ما وقتي بچه بوديم مي كرديم مي گفتيم يك حيوان 6 حرفي تا نفر دوم بتونه حدس بزنه
> 2- چون معلوم بشه روي چه دكمه اي كليك كرده و آيا درست بود يا نه(درست با سبز غلط با قرمز)
> 3-دو تا صفر هست يكي سمت راست و ديگري سمت چپ كه امتياز بازي كنان را نشان مي دهد
> 
> خوب در باره رنگبندي كمكم كن راستي بابام هم هميشه ميگه من رنگ هاي خوبي رو انتخاب نمي كنم
> گروه ها رو اگه راست چين كنم بد در مياد ميزنه تو ذوق طرف


خودتم داري ميگي مي گفتيم!!! اما اين مي گفتيم رو پياده سازي نكردي تو برنامه...
و چرا كسي كه داره كلمه رو وارد مي كنه به صورت * مي بينه؟؟ 
اينجوري نمي تونه ببينه چي وارد كرده!!!

نسخه جديدت كو؟؟

----------


## earse+erse

نميدونم ايرادش چيه ولي اگه از پيش فرض هاي كومبو باكس استفاده نكني و خو دت يه گروه بسازي جواب مي ده
راستش من الآن نبايد آنلاين باشم بايد درس بخونم فردا دين زندگي ازم مي پرسه بعد تو ميگي نسخه جديد مگه من تراكتورم؟



> و چرا كسي كه داره كلمه رو وارد مي كنه به صورت * مي بينه؟؟


چون اون كسي كه نفر دومه كلمه رو نبينه و لو نره



> یک نکته ای تو پیاده سازی این بازی رعایت نکردی اینکه تعداد حس بر اساس تعداد حروف اون کلمه هستش..
> اما برنامه شما یکی بیشتر حق انتخاب می ده


اين چي شد؟

----------


## earse+erse

سلام
اين هم ورژن3
چند تا بخش هم اضافه شد مثل نتيجه و وضعيت
90% معايب حذف شد
گرافيك بالا رفت UI توپ گشت.
فقط اينكه دو فايل ضميمه شده كه اولي خود اصل فايل دومي اكتيواكس و فايل EXE
 
اگه كسي توش مشكلي پيدا كرد حتما راهنماييم كنه :قلب:  
دانلود نكردن+نظر ندادن=ضرر كردن+من رو كنف كردن :گریه: باي باي :لبخند گشاده!:  :قلب:

----------


## powerboy2988

1- دفعه قبل فقط یک بار بیشتر میزاشت که حدس بزنه..ایندفعه ترکوندیش شد 2 بار!!!
2- به نظر من حرکتی که گذاشتی که طرف داره * میبینه وقتی داره کلمه وارد می کنه  واسه کاربر مشکل باشه... چون شاید یک کلمه یادش بره و بخواد دوباره وارد کنه مجبوره همه رو پاک کنه!!!
3- گرافیکت بهتره شده و اما هنوز کار داره
4- سعی کن دقیقا بازی رو پیاده سازی کنی ... نه ایده خودتو!! 
مثلا تو بازی بر اساس تعداد حروف خط می کشیم و کلمه های اشتباه رو زیر خط می نویسیم و درست ها رو بالای خط و در جای صحیح!! 
و اینکه دکمه ها رو قرمز و سبز می کنی فکر می کنم که جالب نباشه

----------


## earse+erse

> 1- دفعه قبل فقط یک بار بیشتر میزاشت که حدس بزنه..ایندفعه ترکوندیش شد 2 بار!!!
> 2- به نظر من حرکتی که گذاشتی که طرف داره * میبینه وقتی داره کلمه وارد می کنه واسه کاربر مشکل باشه... چون شاید یک کلمه یادش بره و بخواد دوباره وارد کنه مجبوره همه رو پاک کنه!!!
> 3- گرافیکت بهتره شده و اما هنوز کار داره
> 4- سعی کن دقیقا بازی رو پیاده سازی کنی ... نه ایده خودتو!!


سلام حسين آقا
اصلا نمي دونم درباره چي صحبت مي كني تو پروژه خودم اصلا همچين چيزي نيست 
لطفا راهنماييم كن
گفتم كه اگه طرف بتونه كلمه رو ببينه نفر دوم هم ميبينه

----------


## earse+erse

سلام من ميخوام براي برنامه بازي با حروف ليست بهترين امتيازات بزارم بصورتي كه در يك فايل متني ذخيره شه و به صورت بيشترين تا كمترين امتياز نمايش داده شه 
با يك پيشنهاد خوب كمكم كنين

مرســـــــــــــــ :لبخند گشاده!: ـــــــــــ :قلب: ـــــــــــ :تشویق: ــــــــــــــــي

----------


## powerboy2988

> سلام حسين آقا
> فكر نمي كنم كد رو خونده باشي اگه نخوندي بخون
> اصلا نمي دونم درباره چي صحبت مي كني تو پروژه خودم اصلا همچين چيزي نيست  بگو كجاي كد رو اشتباه نوشتم اين كه نشد تو هي ميگي اشتباهه درست درمون راهنمايي كن
> گفتم كه اگه طرف بتونه كلمه رو ببينه نفر دوم هم ميبينه تازه مگه وقتي ما داريم رمز عبور ميديم* نمي بينيم؟ها ها ها ؟!
> ميشه بگين كجاش كار داره ؟ من كه نمي خوام بازي گرافيكي بسازم در حد خودش خوبه ديگه هي گير ميده مگه چشه؟
> خوب اگه يك خط ميزاشتم به نظر خودت ضايع نمي شد رو كاغذ كه نميشه Textbox درست كرد ولي تو VB ميشه مگه نه خوب بايد از امكانات استفاده كرد هميشه نبايد سنتي بود.
> 
> خيلي خيلي ببخشيد اگه يكم بد حرف زدم(تايپ كردم)


چجوري راهنمايي كنم؟؟؟
رمز عبور رو داري مقايسه مي كني؟؟
كدتو مي خوام چيكار؟؟  

اين گيرهايي كه دادم بابت اين بود كه سيستمتو بهتر كني...

من اشتباه كردم.... كارتم خيلي خوبه

شرمنده نظر دادم... 

موفق باشي  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:

----------


## earse+erse

سلام *powerboy2988*  عزيز
اميد وارم حالتون خوب باشه

تازه منظور شما رو فهميدم

در مورد تعداد غلط ها هم من اشتباه مي كردم و هم شما و هم هيچ كدوم اشتباه نمي كرديم
اگه كاربر يه حرف اشتباه بزنه دكمه اون حرف قرمز ميشه و اگر درست باشه سبز ميشه
من كدي كه نوشتم به اين صورت بود كه اگه تعداد حروف درست *يا* غلط برابر با تعداد حروف كلمه مي شد بازي تمام مي شد 
و اين خلاف بازي اصلي بود چون نظر خودم بود
و شما هم سعي مي كردين به من بگين كه اگه تعداد حروف درست *به علاوه* غلط برابر با تعداد حروف كلمه بشه بايد بازي تمام بشه كه من اين كار رو نكرده بودم
در كل ببخشيد

----------


## earse+erse

سلام اين هم ورژن 4 
جالب ترين
+ بخش هاي اضافه
+رفع اشكال
+ نا محدود شدن بازي 
دانلود نكردن+نظر ندادن=ضرر كردن+من رو كنف كردن :گریه: 
هر سه فايل رو دانلود كنين

----------


## earse+erse

مشكل بهترين امتياز رفع شد

Private Sub Timer1_Timer()

For I = 0 To H.ListCount

If Val(H.List(I)) > lbl(0).Caption Then
lbl(0).Caption = H.List(I)
End If

If Val(H.List(I)) < lbl(0).Caption And Val(H.List(I)) > lbl(1).Caption Then
lbl(1).Caption = H.List(I)
End If

If Val(H.List(I)) < lbl(1).Caption And Val(H.List(I)) > lbl(2).Caption Then
lbl(2).Caption = H.List(I)
End If

If Val(H.List(I)) < lbl(2).Caption And Val(H.List(I)) > lbl(3).Caption Then
lbl(3).Caption = H.List(I)
End If

If Val(H.List(I)) < lbl(3).Caption And Val(H.List(I)) > lbl(4).Caption Then
lbl(4).Caption = H.List(I)
End If

Next I

End Sub

----------


## earse+erse

بازي با حروف 5درست شدكامل كامل به قول معروف زيبا جادار مطمئنمشكل در ذخيره بهترين امتيازات حل شدحتما دانلود كنينخواهش مي كنم اگه اشكالي داشت به من كمك كنينمرسي :چشمک:

----------


## earse+erse

*جورینو3*

  یکدفعه به سرم زد که برم بهترش کنم.اسمش رو هم از "بازی با حروف" به "جورینو" تغییر دادم. :لبخند: 

از جمله امکانات که بهش اضافه کردم:

اضافه کردن امکان ذخیره بازیفراخوانی بازی های ذخیره شدهباز کردن بازی به طور مستقیم از فایل ذخیره شده *(باحال)*رفع مشکل امتیاز دهی بازیافزایش رگرافیک بازی به طور محسوس*(ولی جای کار داره)*
اضافه کردن زمان برای حدس زدناضافه کردن Help...
توجه:
یک کامپونت شرکت کدجاک با نام Codejock.Controls.v12.0.0.ocx هم نیاز داره که چون وارز بود آپلود نکردم برای دانلود به Codejock12@gmail.com میل بزنید.

ضمیمه اول فایل اجرایی همراه با موزیک است
ضمیمه دوم هم سورس بازی هست

اینم دو تا عکس از محیط بازی:





امیدوارم خوشتون بیاد.

باتشکر از آقا حسین. :چشمک: 


 		  		 		 			  			 				 			  			  			  			 				 					فایل های ضمیمه 					 					 	 Exe Jurino3.rar
 Source Jurino.rar‏

----------


## فردان فردان

من سورس بازي و فايل اجرايي آن را اجرا كردم هر دو با مشكل مواجه مي شود كه تصوير آن تقديم مي شود لطفا راهنمايي بفرماييد.
با تشكر فراوان

----------


## earse+erse

> من سورس بازي و فايل اجرايي آن را اجرا كردم هر دو با مشكل مواجه مي شود كه تصوير آن تقديم مي شود لطفا راهنمايي بفرماييد.
> با تشكر فراوان


سلام همون طور که در پست قبل گفتم:




> توجه:
> یک کامپونت شرکت کدجاک با نام Codejock.Controls.v12.0.0.ocx هم نیاز داره که چون وارز بود آپلود نکردم برای دانلود به Codejock12@gmail.com میل بزنید.


باز هم اگه مشکلی هست بگین.

----------


## فردان فردان

سلام بر دوستان
به عرض برسانم برنامه فوق را نتوانستم اجرا كنم. خوب است اگر برنامه اي نوشته مي شود آنقدر وابسته به چيزهايي نباشد كه مشكل ساز باشد.
در ضمن من خودم برنامه اي در اين رابطه نوشته ام كه به نظر شما مي رسانم. اميدوارم توسط دوستان تكميل گردد.

----------

